# PARA MIS HERMANOS PERUANOS DESDE EL SALVADOR



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

AQUI LES DEJO UNOS VIDEO QUE YO HICE DE EL SALVADOR. ESPERO Y LE GUSTE MUCHO.:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: ^^ ^^ ^^ :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

wOW... q lindos los paisajes de El Salvador! un país q tiene mucho q ofrecer.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Pucha porque nadie le da bola este thread, los videos están buenísimos


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Si, los videos estan :O muy buenos.
San Salvador es una de las ciudades mas pobladasde Centroamerica, si es que no es la primera. y su desarrollo aunado a las inmensas remesas a hecho de este pais casi un gran centro comercial.
Pero se ve bueno.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*San Salvador es una ciudad preciosa...pero...*

no es la más poblada de C.A. .... ese puesto lo tiene Ciudad de Guatemala y por allí quizás peleando con Ciudad de Panamá.. lo que pasa que habria que tomar la definición de "área metropolitana",porque en el caso de San José de Costa Rica,hay muchas ciudades importantes que están cercanas entre sí y juntas,tienen un conglomerado que podría hasta llegar a los 2 millones de habitantes.. algo similar pasa con San Salvador,que está por ejemplo cerca de Santa Ana... 
San Salvador es una ciudad muy bonita,la he "conocido",gracias principalmente al querido Sivar74.. (wuanakin)... 



Jaimito said:


> Si, los videos estan :O muy buenos.
> San Salvador es una de las ciudades mas pobladasde Centroamerica, si es que no es la primera. y su desarrollo aunado a las inmensas remesas a hecho de este pais casi un gran centro comercial.
> Pero se ve bueno.


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

asi es mis queridos amigos el salvador esta mejorando muchisimo, el unico problema es la delincuencias y con eso de las pandillas es peor, y como dicen por ahi que las remesas han ayudado, es cierto, pero el salvador a mejorado su economia gracias al dollar, aunque siempre hay pobreza y las cosas van a tomar tiempo para que la poblacion viva bien y no tenga que emigrar del pais, por lo demas es un pais muy pero muy bello y quien diria que en tal pedazito de tierra encontrarias de todo y para disfrutar la vida.


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


mariojbarrientos87 said:


> asi es mis queridos amigos el salvador esta mejorando muchisimo, el unico problema es la delincuencias y con eso de las pandillas es peor, y como dicen por ahi que las remesas han ayudado, es cierto, pero el salvador a mejorado su economia gracias al dollar que es la nueva modena desde el 2000 y a los tratados de comercio con muchos paises del mundo y principalmente el de Estados Unidos, aunque siempre hay pobreza y las cosas van a tomar tiempo para que la poblacion viva bien y no tenga que emigrar del pais, por lo demas es un pais muy pero muy bello y quien diria que en tal pedazito de tierra encontrarias de todo y para disfrutar la vida.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Felicitaciones por tus videos, Mario. Están muy bonitos, pues muestran a El Salvador en toda su mágica y volcánica belleza. Y la edición es de primera (sólo te falta corregir la palabra "Esecenarios" en el segundo video).
Según sé, tu país es uno de los que está haciendo mejor las cosas en materia económica, no sólo en Centro América, sino en toda América Latina.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitos videos, se ve muy bonita la ciudad de San Salvador, lástima que poco se oye de este país por acá.


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Bonitos videos, se ve muy bonita la ciudad de San Salvador, lástima que poco se oye de este país por acá.


si eso es verdad el salvador todavia no es un pais muy nombrado pero se espera que en unos 10 anos el salvador se ubique como unos de los mejor paises para la inversion al 100% y no solo eso su economia estara muy pero muy bien, y como dicen por ahi el salvador por el momento lleva unos indices de alza en su ecomia nacional y solo chile y brazil lo superan claro ellos tienen muchisimo mas dinero que nosotros pero a lo que me refiero es el porcentaje que el pais crece al ano a eso me refiero. pero mis queridos amigos apesar de todo siempre tenemos muchos problemas en el salvador, no crean que todo es mil maravillas,


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonitos tus videos Mario, muchas gracias por compartir las bellezas de tu lindo pais con el foro Perúano, tienen maravillas de paisajes, para ser el más chiquito de los paises Latinoamericanos. Solo conozco Costa Rica de Centro America, espero conocer otros paises de esa parte de las Americas pronto, todo parece ser un manto de belleza tropical y verde, muy hermoso la verdad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estan bonitos tus videos, los tres, una pregunta, en el segundo video aparece la imagen de una piramide, ¿a que cultura pertenecio? ¿a los Mayas?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

mariojbarrientos87 said:


> si eso es verdad el salvador todavia no es un pais muy nombrado pero se espera que en unos 10 anos el salvador se ubique como unos de los mejor paises para la inversion al 100% y no solo eso su economia estara muy pero muy bien, y como dicen por ahi el salvador por el momento lleva unos indices de alza en su ecomia nacional y solo chile y brazil lo superan claro ellos tienen muchisimo mas dinero que nosotros pero a lo que me refiero es el porcentaje que el pais crece al ano a eso me refiero. pero mis queridos amigos apesar de todo siempre tenemos muchos problemas en el salvador, no crean que todo es mil maravillas,


El año pasado el PBI de Brasil creció 3.5% (o algo así), mientras que Chile creció menos de 5%. Lo spaíses que crecieron más de 8% fueron Panamá, Perú, Argentina y Venezuela. Mientras que Colombia creció más de 7%.

¿Cuánto creció El Salvador?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

De centro américa conozoco muy poco, las imágenes mostradas en los videos muestran que hay mucho por conocer


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bastante bien la ciudad capital, me gusta, los otros videos tambien estan cheveres. Chevere que nos hayas compartido tu pais por aqui...

Saludos..


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Estan bonitos tus videos, los tres, una pregunta, en el segundo video aparece la imagen de una piramide, ¿a que cultura pertenecio? ¿a los Mayas?


asi es mi querido amigo esas fotos son del TAZUMAL y CIHUATAN y algunos otros mas y que por supuesto son parte del imperio maya.


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

sebvill said:


> El año pasado el PBI de Brasil creció 3.5% (o algo así), mientras que Chile creció menos de 5%. Lo spaíses que crecieron más de 8% fueron Panamá, Perú, Argentina y Venezuela. Mientras que Colombia creció más de 7%.
> 
> ¿Cuánto creció El Salvador?


dame un momento y te busca la informacion correcta para no inventar y darte una respuesta que no sea exacta o corriente.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

mariojbarrientos87 said:


> asi es mi querido amigo esas fotos son del TAZUMAL y CIHUATAN y algunos otros mas y que por supuesto son parte del imperio maya.


Gracias amigo.


----------

